# loose stools vs diarrhea



## diogenes (Jan 2, 2009)

I almost never have formed stools anymore, so I just wanted to check to see if that's anything to be worried about. It doesn't seem like typical diarrhea that has the water and foul smell.  What it does seem to have in common with typical diarrhea is just that it's not formed at all and at times during the day I'll go several times. Does such a difference (loose stools vs diarrhea) make sense? I don't have weight loss or anything like that. Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It sounds like periods during my experience, although I don't think I ever had it without the foulest of smells. During times of no dog (and consequently no dog walks) I gained weight. Colon activity has nothing to do with nutrient and calorie absorption; they get done in the small intestine.Mark


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Normally people with IBS do not get watery diarhea. Or at least this is what I've been told. If you're worried you should probably first go to see a doctor. There are many things that can give you loose stools, not just IBS. Do you have any other symptoms besides the loose stools?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I do not have formed stools at anytime,there either very soft,mushy or watery.Have had all the tests done,all were negative.If you are concerned speak to your Doctor.


----------



## Slade (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi I just saw this thread. I also have loose stools because of my IBS and on very rare occasions I have "normal" or hard stools. Some days I may have several urges to go with soft but not watery stools. The viscosity varies but most of the times stools aren't formed. Sorry for the graphic description.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Same here, I have loose stools also and find it very difficult to pass them and feel like i have never finished, some days my stool is normal, but every day without fail I take at least 1 Imodium plus caplet, very rarely I am constipated, usually very loose.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I think IBS covers the whole spectrum -see Bristol stool scale. It really depends on what bothers you-you can have a normal stool with pain and urgency although the latter happens more with diarrhoea. It can be constant or erratic. Everyone seems to be different hence the problem diagnosing people and getting the right treatment for your symptoms.


----------

